# Buying a car drom Dubizzle



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm looking to buy a used car. The purpose is to get to and from work and run quick errands. I work 10 min away from home but i'm just sick and tired of taking a taxi everyday. I can spend a little more and get a small car for myself. 

I was going through dubizzle and was wondering whether anyone on this forum had an experience they'd like to share. My budget is 12,000 (I know I won't get the best car with that). My husband has a brand new car so it really doesn't matter. 

Looking forward to some suggestions


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

$12K or 12K AED? 

Just make sure you dont cough up any $ beforehand .... or fall for the "car is in germany - I need a downpayment and I'll ship it over" scheme.

It would also depend what kinda car ... would usually have it inspected beforehand ...


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> $12K or 12K AED?
> 
> Just make sure you dont cough up any $ beforehand .... or fall for the "car is in germany - I need a downpayment and I'll ship it over" scheme.
> 
> It would also depend what kinda car ... would usually have it inspected beforehand ...


AED 12,000-15,000! 

I would never cough up money beforehand and ofcourse i'd get it inspected. Thanks!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I personally got my car from Dubizzle ...


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't hand over the cash until it's been transfered into your name.

If you don't know what you looking at, then get an inspection done, there are quite a few mechanics who will look over it for you costs about 250 dhm.

Don't buy the first one you see , have a look at 3 or 4 before you choose. Don't let the buyer push you into buying then and there.

Look on Dubizzle and other autotrader sites so you know what is a fair price for the car you want. Buy the best car, with the lowest mileage you can find.

If the seller says the car has done say 100,000Km, but the steering wheel is smooth and shiny, the drivers seat springs are sagging, the leather/fabirc is frayed and spilt and the pedal rubbers are worn smooth. Something is seriously adrift, as the miles don't match the interior. WALK AWAY.

If it is too good to be true it probably is. Advance with extreme caution but don't walk away from a real bargain.

If you get an uncomfortable feeling, or your not entirely happy with anything. WALK AWAY, another car you like will be along very shortly.

If you can visit the car at the sellers house.

That should at least point you in the right direcction.

Yours mechanically,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Some of the sellers there are ok,but to be on the safe side, take the car for inspection(police check) before you buy


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Don't hand over the cash until it's been transfered into your name.
> 
> If you don't know what you looking at, then get an inspection done, there are quite a few mechanics who will look over it for you costs about 250 dhm.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed response. Now I know exactly how to use caution before buying the car.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed response. Now I know exactly how to use caution before buying the car.


Just one thing: For 12K AED, you have to be extra cautious I think. The chances to get a lemo is pretty high and you could in my opinion go after a dealer and ask for a car in that range. At least, it will have the dealers stamp on it.

If you are planning to get a used Toyota, go to Toyota dealer. The last thing you wanna do is to run after a mechanic within2 weeks of purchase. 

Even if you go to a mechanic to show the car, it is hard. I got a lemo once and had taken my car to a mechanic guy. The problem is , he cannot not disassemble some parts of the carright ? just look around tops. In my case ...a very old lady had never changed the transmission oil and my Camry literally died during a winter storm. Had to replace the entire transmission.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to buy a used car. The purpose is to get to and from work and run quick errands. I work 10 min away from home but i'm just sick and tired of taking a taxi everyday. I can spend a little more and get a small car for myself.
> 
> I was going through dubizzle and was wondering whether anyone on this forum had an experience they'd like to share. My budget is 12,000 (I know I won't get the best car with that). My husband has a brand new car so it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Looking forward to some suggestions


Bought twice and have sold twice via dubbizle ... no problem ...

Just be street smart and keep your wits about you ...

To me 12K AED is a bit of a push .... if you are that desperate why not hire a buzz box (car) ... something small is about 1300 a month !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I wouldn't recommended buying a car if your budget is only AED 12,000/-. I'd take Fatenhappy's advice and just hire one.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I wouldn't recommended buying a car if your budget is only AED 12,000/-. I'd take Fatenhappy's advice and just hire one.


Hi pamey .....  ..... :focus:


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Bought twice and have sold twice via dubbizle ... no problem ...
> 
> Just be street smart and keep your wits about you ...
> 
> To me 12K AED is a bit of a push .... if you are that desperate why not hire a buzz box (car) ... something small is about 1300 a month !


Hire cars stink!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As opposed to a 12,OOO dirham piece of cheap metal?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed response. Now I know exactly how to use caution before buying the car.


The pleasure is entirely mine.

If you are planning on using a "dealer" for reassurance. I would only use main dealers, and make sure you know what they are offering in the way of dealer warrenties & incentives. You will pay extra to buy a car from them so make sure you know what getting for you money.

So far as Ras Al Khor/Al Weer used car dealers, you are probably better off on Dubizzle. Anecdotal experience suggest once they have your cash its "Caveat Emptor" and the Devil take the hindmost. They will still charge you "dealer" prices, and they would rather see the car rot on the forecourt than actually do any sort deal. If anything goes wrong you have little in the way of dealer support or come back.

It's a bit of a broad brush statement, but I know of a couple of horror stories.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Whatever! said:


> Hire cars stink!!


Oh I get it ... you mean they stink because of all the butt suckers here that can't go without their smokes in the car even though the rental agreement clearly states they are not to smoke in them ????

Easy answer is called air freshener or if anyone is too tight for that or just wants a better result as I did (tricks of the trade from the days gone past when I was a builder and used to have to get rid of the smell of fresh paint from houses ... guaranteed !!! ) .... :clap2: .... 

Since its only a small area, cut an onion into quarters, place in the car .... wind the windows down and leave over night ... hey presto ... there you go .... that wasn't too hard now was it? ....... :confused2: and then just throw the onion in the bin the next morning ..... 

Don't even remember where I learnt of it all those years ago ... but it does work ! ....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't let them put you off buying a cheap car, I did that all the time back home. Buy a 20 year old VW for £500 (about 3000 Dhs), run it for a year with minimal problems and sell it for the same price I paid if it was still a good runner, or scrap it and get £100 back for it.

No reason you can't do that here, it is possible to get unlucky and get a raft that's fit for the scrapyard, but as long as you get someone who's reasonably comfortable with cars to give it a good look over, and give it a good test drive to listen out for any strange noises, there's not that much risk.

And if it does need any repairs, you can get it done cheap at any of the small garages in Al Quoz or Al Qusais.

Too many perfectly good cars go to waste in this country because they reach a certain age or hit 100,000km. As long as they've been regularly maintained, no reason they can't last a very long time.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

After reading all these comments I think i'll pass on buying a car for now....lol. I mean I spend 15dhs a day on taxi (one way) and I get picked up by my husband on the way back. It's just the daily taxi wait, ride, and characters that I meet.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd listen to Gav if I were you. There are many decent cars going on the cheap. I've even bought a car for 4000 dhs used it for a year and then sold it again for 4000 back in the day. 

Get someone who knows his wheels well and have him do a once over, also keep in mind spend around 1 to 2k or bring a car back to spec as in do a complete service change all fluids etc etc maybe change a few bits and bobs that seem to be on the way out and viola your good to go.

Just check out the range of vehicles you have in that range 

Dubizzle.com Dubai | Used Cars for sale in Dubai, UAE

Obviously there are a few lemons out there but they are very easy to spot.

You can even post the ones your intrested in and me and other members would be glad to give you my/our opinion on them.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

P.S : Also keep in mind you'll need to spend around 1500 on registration and insurance unless it already has over 6 months of registration left.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

what is a buzz box (car)?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Something used to buzz around town in


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

if i have a visa issued by Fujairah free zone, then do i need to register the car i bought at Fujairah or can i just do it at dubai?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

kaikwong said:


> if i have a visa issued by Fujairah free zone, then do i need to register the car i bought at Fujairah or can i just do it at dubai?


If you have the Emirates ID and can prove you stay in dubaii,e dewa bills, tennancy contract in your name then you can.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

but wat if my resident place is in fujairah and the tenancy contract is under company's name? Visa which is under fujairah free zone


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like it will be less hassle to just register the car in Fujairah.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

kaikwong said:


> but wat if my resident place is in fujairah and the tenancy contract is under company's name? Visa which is under fujairah free zone


Then you can try buying a "VIP" number from the RTA starting from a 1000dhs in your name and have it registered in Dubai. But why go through the hassle and cost if you live in Fujairah, just have it done there. 

Its cheaper and much more lax in fujairah, so why bother ?


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

are there any car mart for second hand car in fujairah?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sure there is


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

any pointers or direction?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I have no clue ?


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

haha it's okie...i'll try to google it again. Not much on sale in dubizzle.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone wants help I am here for free 
I will go an check the car for him with my experience or tell him where to go


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

But you can always buy a car in Dubai and register in Fujairah?


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

rsinner said:


> But you can always buy a car in Dubai and register in Fujairah?


Must the seller go with me to fujairah to register?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kaikwong said:


> Must the seller go with me to fujairah to register?


No. Buy the car in Dubai. Register in Dubai for "export" (The export cars have blue license plates). Then go to Fujairah and get it registered there.

Search the forum for export related advice (I am sure there was a thread about it last year), and also probably google.

Good luck

EDIT: here are the relevant threads from the forum. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/24590-exporting-car-sharjah-dubai.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...resident-buy-register-2nd-hand-car-dubai.html


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

rsinner said:


> No. Buy the car in Dubai. Register in Dubai for "export" (The export cars have blue license plates). Then go to Fujairah and get it registered there.
> 
> Search the forum for export related advice (I am sure there was a thread about it last year), and also probably google.
> 
> Good luck


thanks for your info! can all this be done in a single day?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kaikwong said:


> thanks for your info! can all this be done in a single day?


Not sure. I am sure the Dubai end can be taken care of in 2-3 hours (if there is some rush). No idea about the other emirates

P.S.: I have posted a couple of links in my post above


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks pal! will look into other thread for more info...


----------

